# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  I am having trouble recalling my dreams...

## jopo

I am one of those people who very selldomly remember their dreams.  Right now i am telling myself before bed every night that i will remember my dream and write it down in my dream journal.  I listen to sleep induction music through my head phones(the kind that has different frequencies in each ear) before i go to bed.  What are some techniques that you people use to recall your dreams?  :Question:    Ive only been lucid once by accident when i was a kid.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Dream Journal, PLENTY OF SLEEP! try for 8 hours

maybe set your alarm clock 4 and a half hours after falling asleep, and then for 90 minute intervals. in order to recall dreams!

good luck and welcome!  ::cheers::

----------


## nerve

found an old post of mine that might be helpful 





> this is actually quite common, Lethal. I've asked many people about dreams and more often than not they say \"well, I don't dream\"...this is not true. truth is, everyone dreams, every night. most people choose not to think about it, so the dreams are forgotten as soon as the person wakes up. to remember them, you should keep a dream journal. even if you don't remember anything, just sit and try to rememer something, like maybe places you often visit that may have been in the dream, people you think about alot, or even feelings...how did you feel when you woke up....chances are, you'll get SOMETHING. it may not be big...but still, it's a start. you could remember a part from a dream later in the day, something around you may trigger a memory, maybe something someone says...like today, something my boyfriend said to me on the way to lunch triggered a thought and opened part of my memory of my dream last night....just keep that up, and soon you'll be recording whole dreams, then even several in one night! *
> [/b]

----------


## Philosophacles

i was reading an article on that japanese dream machine thing and it said that they use a dim light and "morning music" to wake you up slowly so you can remember your dreams. I wonder if that works.

----------


## CT

set my alarm to 5:30 today... see if i'm able to wake up and write somethig down in my journal  :tongue2:

----------


## su-chan

Funny, that. I usually have (and remember) my extremely bizarre dreams when I have them during naps and/or are sleep-deprived and getting five or six hours a night. But then, I'm weird.
I think the key to my remembering them is the fact that I can 'think' about them as they're happening and I'm transitioning from alseep to awake, but to explain how, if you asked me to, would be impossible.. it's just the way my brain works, I guess. Try it? ^^;

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The real question is once you got your recall high enough how do you do a lucid dream!? argh!

----------


## Lucid83

Acknowledge everyting you experience, in the real world and in your dreams as being real.  Even though the dream is only in your mind you are experiencing.  Consider it part of your life experience something you did like last night last week.  Your mind will be trained to include it with yoru waking experiences.   Dreams can be as real as real experiences.

It could be that by considering it as not a dream yoru mind might be locking it away from yoru memories. 

Maybe labeling what you do daily as being a dream could help you train yourself to recognizing that things that you dream of are also dreams.

Good Luck

Another hint.  Before you go to sleep and are in bed.  Recall your entire day backwards and remember ask much detail as you can.  The important things are important to remember.   Try to remember your dreams in the same fashion.  Backwards and then afterwards piece them in chronological order.

You'll start remembering your dreams much better.

----------


## Aphius

Before i go to sleep sometimes i run through my day from the beginning to the end, I've never tried from end to beginning before....

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I just got up today with dream fragments >_< I hate it when this hapens makes me feel like I'm backtracking in my lucid quest.   ::roll::

----------


## jopo

Well thanks for all of yoru posts and suggestions.  I will try out goign through my nole day backwards to get in a havit.  I do feel like i am getting furthur and furthur each night to attaining fluid dream recall and possibly lucidity at will.  Thanks u guys.  :smiley:

----------


## WerBurN

if i oversleep...like 12+ hours of sleep...i can usually remember at least 3 dreams...and i generally have pretty bad recall as i refuse to use a dream journal (yes i know...im both stubborn and stupid   :tongue2:   ::D:  )

----------


## RedStarSoldier

I used to practically never remember dreams, but once I started using a dream journal I almost immediately started remembering at least one dream a night.  I think it helps a bit if you read about Lucid Dreaming and what not before you go to bed.

----------


## Book_Lover

I've only been trying to keep a dream journal for about a week now, but I'm finding that I wake up at 4.30am without fail - this NEVER happenned before. To me, this proves that something must be happening - my mind in SOME way must be progressing. I always remember much more at this awakening than the other 2 (I then seem to wake up at 6.30 then 7.30 to get up). 

Does anyone else get this thing when they're falling to sleep, where you are aware of vague concepts and ideas, either visual or verbal (or just the "idea" of them) in your thoughts? It's almost like the dream starting before you're fully asleep, or a "dream script" being written, or even just neurons firing in your head, I don't know.

It has me confused because I thought it took a while to get into REM and therefore dreams, especially when you first go to bed at night.........

----------


## CT

Lowercase and I both made a tread about that around the same time... it puzzled us both

----------

